# Dell XPS13 Linux ausprobieren



## Atent123 (1. November 2016)

Hallo ich wollte auf meinem Dell XPS 13 9360 mal Linux ausprobieren.
Ich hatte an Ubuntu Gnome 16.10 oder an Mint mit Cinemon Destop gedacht.
Ich bin jedoch ein ziemlicher Linux Noob.
Wie sieht es bei Linux im Bezug Stromverbrauch bzw. Batterielaufzeit aus ?
Kann ich Linux neben Windows als 2 Partition installieren ?


----------



## Research (1. November 2016)

Verbrauch:
Eher weniger, Linux benötige wenig Ressourcen.

Installation:
Ja, nur wird das dann der GRUB-Bootmanager für alles.


----------



## Atent123 (1. November 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Verbrauch:
> Eher weniger, Linux benötige wenig Ressourcen.
> 
> Installation:
> Ja, nur wird das dann der GRUB-Bootmanager für alles.



Was meinst du mit GRUB Bootmanager ?
Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert.
Anscheinend gibt es inzwischen eine 17.04 Version von Ubuntu.
Und was genau ist Unity 8 ?


----------



## nordischerdruide (1. November 2016)

Ubuntu 16.10 ist mehr eine ,,Testversion,,.Versuch 16.04 LTS, die wird 5 Jahre unterstützt.
Du kannst zwar gleich auf Gnome ( Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de ) setzen, aber beim normalen Ubuntu alle Benutzeroberflächen nachinstallieren.
Analog LinuxMint ( Linux Mint – Wikipedia ) da würde die Version 18 passen.
Man kann zwar deinen Rechner schon mit Linux kaufen, aber ich hätte bzw. mache es auch immer so.
Ich kaufe auch Microsoft Windows und installiere Linux als zweite Partition nach.
(Mit Ubuntu: Dell XPS 13 mit Kaby Lake als Developer-Edition verfugbar - Golem.de )


----------



## Atent123 (1. November 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Ubuntu 16.10 ist mehr eine ,,Testversion,,.Versuch 16.04 LTS, die wird 5 Jahre unterstützt.
> Du kannst zwar gleich auf Gnome ( Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de ) setzen, aber beim normalen Ubuntu alle Benutzeroberflächen nachinstallieren.
> Analog LinuxMint ( Linux Mint – Wikipedia ) da würde die Version 18 passen.
> Man kann zwar deinen Rechner schon mit Linux kaufen, aber ich hätte bzw. mache es auch immer so.
> ...



Wen ubuntu 16.10 noch quasie eine Beta ist was ist dann 17.04 ? Eine Alpha ?
Was wäre denn Empfehlenswärter Mint oder Ubuntu ?


----------



## nordischerdruide (1. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wen ubuntu 16.10 noch quasie eine Beta ist was ist dann 17.04 ? Eine Alpha ?
> Was wäre denn Empfehlenswärter Mint oder Ubuntu ?



JO, kann man so sagen ^^
Sehr unstabil noch und lebt vom Feedback der Tester.Immer im April (..04) und Oktober (..10) erscheinen neue Versionen....

aber steht auch alles hier  
Unterschiede LTS und normale Version › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## nordischerdruide (1. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn Empfehlenswärter Mint oder Ubuntu ?



ich nutze beide, und andere linuxdistributionen, hat alles vor und nachteile.
ich mag ubuntu und ist seit 2009 mein favorit. (Steckbriefe der Ubuntuversionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de)
andere finden mint, fedora, opensuse usw gut.


----------



## flotus1 (1. November 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Verbrauch:
> Eher weniger, Linux benötige wenig Ressourcen.



Nö und nö. Stromsparendes Arbeiten bei Laptops war nie die Stärke von Linux und wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht werden. Das Argument dass Linux angeblich "weniger Ressourcen" braucht (wenn jemand dieses Argument bringt ist in der Regel Arbeitsspeicher gemeint) hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun.
Die Akkulaufzeit wird mit Linux niedriger sein als mit einem korrekt aufgesetzten Windows.


----------



## Atent123 (1. November 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> JO, kann man so sagen ^^
> Sehr unstabil noch und lebt vom Feedback der Tester.Immer im April (..04) und Oktober (..10) erscheinen neue Versionen....
> 
> aber steht auch alles hier
> Unterschiede LTS und normale Version › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


Bei 16.4 scheint es laut Notebookcheck Probleme mit der Soundkarte des Dells zu geben.

@Flotus definiere korrekt aufgesetztes Windows.


----------



## nordischerdruide (1. November 2016)

Bist du nicht sicher, probier einfach im Live Modus aus.
Bedeutet, Linux DVD oder CD oder Stick ohne Installation ausprobieren.Sollte das was nicht richtig funktionieren,merkst du es gleich.


----------



## flotus1 (1. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> @Flotus definiere korrekt aufgesetztes Windows.



Aktuelle Windows-Version, aktuelle Chipsatztreiber installiert, Energiespareinstellungen auf ausbalanciert.


----------



## nordischerdruide (1. November 2016)

bei meinem notebook hält unter linux der akku definitv länger,
liegt aber daran das ich unter windows hauptsächlich spiele zocke und linux mehr fürs surfen im www usw. nutze.

aber unter linux kann man mittlerweile auch zocken
(Games4Linux: Aktuelle News zu deinen Linux Games)


----------



## flotus1 (1. November 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> bei meinem notebook hält unter linux der akku definitv länger,
> liegt aber daran das ich unter windows hauptsächlich spiele zocke und linux mehr fürs surfen im www usw. nutze.


----------



## Ebrithil (1. November 2016)

Linux saugt in der Regel deutlich mehr Akku als Windows, weil viele Stromsparfunktionen unter Linux nicht bzw. nur eingeschränkt funktionieren. Mein alter HP Laptop schafft unter Windows beim Surfen/Office rund 3 Stunden, unter Linux ist es gut eine halbe Stunde weniger.


----------



## Research (1. November 2016)

Kann ich bei meinem Schenker nicht bestätigen.
Im letzten Kernal Release kamen da aber ne Memge Hardwarefunktionen dazu.
U.A. performance Fixes für AMD und in den neuesten Energiespaar Optionen.


----------



## Atent123 (10. November 2016)

Weiß zufällig jemand wo eigentlich der Windows 10 OEM Bios Key gespeichert wird ?
Direkt im Bios oder muss man den auslesen und abspeichern bevor man Windows neu installieren kann.


----------



## flotus1 (10. November 2016)

Sollte im UEFI hinterlegt sein. Dort wird er dann bei einer Neuinstallation automatisch herausgefischt und das BS aktiviert.


----------



## Atent123 (10. November 2016)

Irgendwie wird die M2 SSD des Laptops von Ubuntu nicht gefunden.
Hat dazu jemand einen Tipp ?

Edit: hat sich erledigt musste auf AHCI umstellen und secure boot deaktivieren.


----------



## Research (10. November 2016)

AHCI war deaktiviert?
Ernsthaft?!


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2016)

Research schrieb:


> AHCI war deaktiviert?
> Ernsthaft?!



Standardmäßig ist der Raid Modus eingestellt.
Keine Ahnung was Dell sich dabei gedacht hat.


----------

